# EMT Has Heart Attack In Right Place, At Right Time: Medic Class



## MMiz (Jan 22, 2007)

*EMT Has Heart Attack In Right Place, At Right Time*

_(CBS/AP)_ _NEW YORK_ Jeffrey Sanger picked the optimal place to have a heart attack. The 39-year-old collapsed Friday afternoon during his Fire Department paramedic class. 

And, of course, his classmates went right into action administering CPR and a shock with a defibrillator. Sanger, of the Bronx, was in stable condition after being taken to the Long Island Jewish Hospital. 

*Read More!*


----------



## disassociative (Jan 22, 2007)

Medic & intermediate class is probably the second worst place to have a heart attack, topped only by EMT-b or worse EMT-IV class in which you have 12 eager students just dying to stick a tube in something while yelling STAT!.
In defense of the medic class, I have to say at least they are usually pretty
experienced.


----------



## HorseHauler (Jan 24, 2007)

i have to disagree with you 300%  You not only have fresh expierinced students but also 2 or 3 instructors there with great knowledge, All the equipment you need, minus drugs because most likely they are expired. The value of the students depends on how long they have been in school of course. I would feel like I am in extremely good hands if something would happen to me in my class...


----------



## premedtim (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree with HorseHauler. Besides, the instructors are probably going to be the ones handling a real emergency such as that in class, not the students. And considering there's about 50-60 years of combined EMS experience in my class between four or five instructors, eh yeah I'd say that's about as good as it gets for "safest" place to have a heart attack.


----------

